# How often do you see Kindles in public?



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you see people with their Kindles in public often? I don't think I've ever seen someone with a Kindle. I've seen a friend of mine with a Sony eReader at school but that's about it.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

Now that you mention it, never.

And most conversations I have with people who don't own Kindles reveal they don't really understand what kind of device it is.  They always express surprise that I have a cover with a light for it, because they pictured it as some sort of really wimpy iPad that can only be used to read books.  Once I start talking about e-ink, I can tell I've really lost them and they start tuning me out.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Once at school


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I have never seen one (other than my own). But I don't go out much.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Not often but my husband rides the bus and sees them all the time. I think that a majority of people don't read much in general. I'd be interested to know what people in major metro areas, who ride mass transit, are seeing.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I took mine to my doctor appointment.  There are no magazines anymore because of hygienic concerns in waiting rooms.  All others were reading on their iPhones/Touches.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I've seen Kindles in public only a small handful of times.  I recently had jury duty and was shocked to not see a single Kindle (other than my own, of course!) or other e-reader the entire day I was there.  I did see lots of iPads and laptops, though.


----------



## skyrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

Twice. a friend bought one after i introduced them to the concept. And once on a train. I felt like going up and congratulating them, but sadly i did not !


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> I'd be interested to know what people in major metro areas, who ride mass transit, are seeing.


I'm a daily NY City subway rider, and I see people reading Kindles on the subway several times a week. I also see iPads almost every day. I'm still a bit nervous about reading the Kindle on the subway (especially after reading here about someone (Scarlet I believe?) having one snatched out of their hands recently on the subway. I do read it on the Long Island Railroad, and last time I did that, the woman who sat down next to me was also reading a Kindle. I've definitely noticed an increase in mass transit Kindle use since the K3 came out.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

The only time I have ever seen a Kindle (or other ereader) out in public was when I was on a plane to Orlando.  I know other people in Idaho have them, since I hear them talk about them but I think my mother and I are the only ones who actually take them out of the house.


----------



## happyme (Jun 1, 2011)

There are not too many fans of reading in this world are they. Infact nowadays they are frowned upon by the society. They think not reading is cool! Idiots eh?


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

I've run into maybe 4 or 5.  Before I had my own Kindle I always asked to look at it.  To be honest, though, I only take my Kindle with me when I know for a fact I'll be waiting for a long time somewhere.  It doesn't surprise me that I don't see them very often in public.


----------



## Miss Moneypenny (Aug 7, 2010)

I fly several times a week. I see them all the time in the airport and on the plane. Outside of that, very rarely.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I used to take the K3 with me all the time in my purse, but when I switched to a smaller purse I no longer had room for the K3.  If I'm out and about and feel the need to read I typically just use the Kindle app on my android phone, or sometimes one of my android Archos mp3/tablets if I happen to have one with me.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

happyme said:


> There are not too many fans of reading in this world are they. Infact nowadays they are frowned upon by the society. They think not reading is cool! Idiots eh?


I see people reading all the time. I don't get the idea that it's frowned upon, or that someone's an idiot because they're not reading War and Peace in the grocery checkout line.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I see them several times a week.  A year or more ago, I was constantly interrupted by people wanting to see mine.  But now they are in local stores, no one asks any more.  Which is a good thing.


----------



## Tails (Apr 28, 2011)

Never, but then again in SA buying things from overseas is a rarity and people prob would be far and few between. Out of everyone one I know, only 3 others have Kindles and they're obsessive readers (and two arent even my "friends" lol)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think, on the whole, people actually read a lot more than they used to. . . and part of that is the convenience of devices like e-readers, smartphones, and tablet computers.  Every time I ride the bus or metro around here I see lots of people reading: some have traditional books/newspapers/magazines -- or documents clearly related to their jobs -- but more and more often they're using electronic devices.  Once at the bus station I walked past a line of people waiting for a particular bus and there were at least 5 e-readers and several more smartphones in use. There's no 'looking down on' that I've observed.

But then, Arlington and Alexandria are both on Amazon's list of 'most well read' cities. . . .


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

"Those Who Never Leave Their Home Without Their Kindles" must not live in my area because I have never seen anyone with a Kindle in public around me.  I've seen plenty of iPads though.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I've seen two, one lady used to bring her granddaughter to gymnastics and she had one, and then there is a mom at speech therapy that has one.

I've only seen 2-3 iPads (DD and I both have them) out in public too. I know there are more because a couple of ladies have mentioned to us how they love theirs for reading on (I live next to a massive retirement community).

I spend an insane amount of time waiting in waiting rooms, so I'm often surprised at what i don't see more often, most parents express jealousy at my iPad for entertainment.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Outside of work I don't think I've ever seen one. But I can say military officers like the Kindle. I usually see at least 1 during each major course we offer. I haven't seen any enlisted soliders with one, but they don't typically hang out on the couches outside my office.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I think it depends on where you hang out...  When I take my Aunt for cancer treatment or in the airport I see a lot! Otherwise, never.


----------



## Trulte (Apr 2, 2011)

I haven't seen a single one outside our house (Norway). The ones I have seen are mainly Sony E-readers and Ipad's. I am, however, recruiting quite a few of my friends - so who knows in a couple of months    A cousin from Ireland brought her Kindle to our house 2 months ago, and my boyfriend and I promptly bought one each. Hadn't even seen them before... but considered the Kindle for quite a while.

I find it an easy task to "sell" the Kindle idea to my friends when I have one to show... O Amazon Norway - where art thou...


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett (May 29, 2011)

The only kindle I recall seeing in public is mine, I know I have probably seen others but it is so common to see people using one gadget or another that I just haven't paid attention to it. That said, I never saw a kindle up close until mine arrived, I thought it was a bit small but after using it I think it is great, except for bumping the page forward button too often.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

The only K3 I have seen out in public was at the doctor's office a couple of weeks ago.  About a year ago, I saw someone in a restaurant reading a nook.  I have seen several iPads.  I don't leave home without my K3.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I work in a hospital as a floor nurse and have had a few patients that had kindles (maybe 4 or 5) or in one case a nook, in the past year and a half since I've had mine (that's when I actually stared looking for them).  Other than that, I've only seen them while flying.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I've seen one Kindle at school (high school) and one Nook while waiting for a haircut. I'm surprised that I don't see more ereaders at school, whereas I do see quite a few students reading paper books.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have had my K2 since Feb of 2009.
Since then I have seen few Kindles, even though I commute by public transportation.
But ever since the introduction of the K3 and especially the $114 version, I see the new one a lot.  At least one every time I ride the metrorail.  Living in metropolitan Washington, D.C. makes a difference perhaps - more affluence.  
One day last week there were at least 5 K3s within 15 feet of me.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Camilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I get the tube in London most days and there is always at least one other person in my carriage with a Kindle and sometimes lots more. It's definitely a popular commuter item here.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I live in a major city and I see Kindles quite frequently in public.  When I first got my K2 people would stop me all the time but that doesn't happen anymore, I think because they are more common.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Not often in public but at church when we get together socially (or during the service) there are lots of people who have Kindles.  In my circle of close friends there are probably 3 dozen of us who have Kindles.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I've never seen any other Kindles in public (or any other ereaders, for that matter), except for my mother's, and I bought that for her as a gift. I've only seen one or two iPads in public.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Other than my own Kindle & inside a store, I've seen 1 Kindle at work. I take mine everywhere.


----------



## BrokenR1 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have seen only one being read here in Afghanistan.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Airports have been the main places I've had my Kindle sightings but I'm noticing more of them in coffee shops lately.  Last week, while reading my Kindle in a public place, a lady came up to me and asked "is that the book?" It wasn't until I was answering her questions I realized she must have said "Nook - not book." I guess I had been so caught up in the book I was reading I heard what I expected to hear - I mean, who would call a Kindle a Nook!   I probably went into too much detail because, as another poster mentioned, by the time I got to the pleasures of e-ink she looked completely lost.  I think I had her won over at the start of the conversation when I said I loved it.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

I was pleased to see a fisherman under his umbrella, reading a Kindle, early one morning last month in the park


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

Only once, which happened a couple weeks ago while waiting at the car dealership for my tire rotation/oil change to be done. The woman sitting across from me in the waiting area was reading on her Kindle.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

at least a few times a week on the subway.  almost every day at work.


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

I work in an a surgical center where the patients and their drivers are there around 2 hours. In my almost 4 years there I have never seen an ereader of any type, until after christmas. Since then I have seen 3-4 kindles in the waiting room.
Tricia


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I see them in airports and on trains here in Chicago.  Public transportation is big for Kindles and Nooks.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I see them all the time, mostly at airports and our office.  I work for a doctor and I see a lot of patients with their kindles and a few nooks.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I've never seen one in the public. Not even at work. It must be just me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

cborgne said:


> I've never seen one in the public. Not even at work. It must be just me.


No, it's Michigan...


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

Our friends just took a tour to Europe and they said a lot of people were reading them on the ship.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

I see Kindles in the wild everywhere - doctor's offices, airport waiting areas, hospitals, coffee shops etc. A couple of weeks ago my wife and I were on an airplane and saw 6 kindles in use within three rows of us (including the two that we were using).


----------



## nils (Jun 4, 2011)

KyahCA said:


> Do you see people with their Kindles in public often?


Not counting iPads, I have seen two eReaders; one Kindle and one Sony. The mere fact that I saw any at all made me look into these things again and finally buy a Kindle. Found out a co-worker has a Sony ereader too, so that makes at least 4 eReaders here in Berlin. ;-)


----------



## KindleTourism (Jun 4, 2011)

Only once, but I'm in the deep South, not exactly a Kindle hotspot. A coworker showed me his and was so excited about it that it left an impression on me. He demonstrated how it worked and said he was telling all his friends about it.


----------



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll be getting a new K3 soon so once I start taking it around in public, hopefully I'll get more people interested in the Kindle.  I've always wanted to have one of those conversations like...

"What is that?"

"... It's a Kindle. 139 dollars. I actually payed more for these sunglasses.  "


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Within an hour of posting to this thread yesterday I saw another one in public.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I've yet to see another Kindle reader in public. Whenever people see mine they ask, "oooh, is that one of those e-reader thingy's?" like they just heard about them.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Fairly regularly on the commuter train and in Starbucks.


----------



## MoonStarRaven (Mar 4, 2011)

Hum I spend a lot of time in medical waiting rooms as part of my job in senior care. I have never scene anyone with an ereader or Ipad. and come to think of it, before i got my Kindle I always used to take my DS system with me to keep me occupied during hours of waiting and I only ever saw one other person with any kind of portable game system.


----------



## Matt Maxwell (Jun 5, 2011)

I see them in places like kids' gymnastic and sports practice and coffeeshops all the time. A year ago, I'd say it was unusual to see a Kindle or iPad that wasn't mine (had an iPad since early last year), but by this Christmas, they were ubiquitous (including in the hands of a gentleman who I saw at my daughter's practice who used to be reading paper, but isn't any longer.)


----------



## NiMo (Jun 5, 2011)

I see kindles daily. I live in NYC and commute to work via subway. The other day, there was a cluster of us that all had our kindles whipped out. I thought it was funny, actually. I've also seen people eating with one hand and a kindle in the other during lunch time.

*I definitely see more kindles than other readers, but I do see my fair share of nook and nook colors too. I think I've only seen a Sony reader twice.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Not so often, but the only time I'm around readers outside of a bookstore these days is at the pool, and that's one place I don't risk the Kindle, despite the ad on Amazon. It handles the glare fine, I just don't want water finding its way into my cool gadget ...


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I see some eReaders but I still see more paper books than Kindles.  I am confident that in time this will change as the Kindle grows in popularity.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

At my college reunion this past weekend there were a bunch of us with Kindles.  One got hers before a trip to Italy -- she figured it would mean she didn't have to take an extra suitcase for books.  And another got hers before going on a motorcycle trip to Alaska.

I only wish we'd thought to take a picture of us with them. . . . . .


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Other than my K3, or my wife's (which we have out in public almost daily), I see one or two each week.

We frequent a couple of places where they have nice outdoor patios for dining. One local deli is our favorite to go to for a late lunch. Sitting out on the patio, we usually see someone with a Kindle or Nook.

The local coffee shop almost always has someone with an ereader amongst the many laptops, iPads, and other tablets.


----------



## VegasWriter (May 25, 2011)

I've seen kindles in use on planes, in doctor's office, at bus stops ... but the most unusual sightings? I've seen people using kindles in casinos!


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Just got back from a 12 day Mediterranean Cruise where I say at least 10-12 kindles being used on the ship. I also saw several at the Barcelona and Atlanta airports.


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

On an aiplane once...that's it...

So..I still feel special....


----------



## Cillasi (Nov 11, 2008)

I live in NYC and use public transportation back and forth to work every day.  When I first got mine in 2008, I never saw any.  I'm seeing them more and more often now.  There's usually at least one more in any subway car and I'm not usually traveling during rush hour, so I'd suppose there are a lot more out there.  There are also several people at work who have Kindles.


----------



## Angela Carlie (Mar 10, 2011)

KyahCA said:


> Do you see people with their Kindles in public often? I don't think I've ever seen someone with a Kindle. I've seen a friend of mine with a Sony eReader at school but that's about it.


I see people at the gym use Kindles all the time. They sit on the bike or run on the treadmill while reading. I like to read my Kindle while on the elliptical. Multi-tasking is awesome. 

I've seen peeps on the train and airport reading Kindles too. I tend to see more Kindles than any other e-readers. I did see someone reading a Nook once while in a doctor's waiting room.


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

I’m starting to see more and more ereaders out in public. It reminds me of when iPods first rolled out, or butterfly tattoos...


----------



## Angela Carlie (Mar 10, 2011)

Sean Thomas Fisher said:


> ... or butterfly tattoos...


LOL!


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

When we go to the YMCA, my wife always takes her Kindle to read since I take longer than she does.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

The last time we were waiting for my daughter's orchestra concert to start, we looked like an ad for reading-- One Kindle, one iphone, one Nook and one scroungy-looking paperback.  All within a 30-foot radius.


----------



## cpink (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet -- probably they will have -- but the reason you don't see Kindle's in public much -- I don't, at least -- may be less shame and more to do with the cost of the Kindle. Remember when the ipod came out? There were a slew of muggings; or at least the press made it sound like that. Suddenly, for several months, people were generally more retiscent.

I'd understand people being retiscent with their Kindle. I am a bit. Once you've downloaded tons of books onto it, the last thing you want is for it to be nicked!


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

I am not working right now and avoid the outdoors (busy writing). But when I was taking the bus, I did see several people with them. Not a lot, but a handful. I also saw a few folks reading off their Kindles at the park during their lunch hour.


----------



## drevokocur (Jan 5, 2011)

I see one every few days here in Prague. But that's because I use the bus that the tourists and business travellers take from airport to the city centre.
Anyway, there should be some secret greeting between Kindle owners. Like they shake their devices and wink. Or point their eyes toward somebody reading a paper book and shood their heads in disbelief. Hopefully not some ritual dance.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

drevokocur said:


> Or point their eyes toward somebody reading a paper book and shood their heads in disbelief.


Please, no.

Kindle readers are often already unnecessarily smug and demeaning.

(You nicely avoided the pejorative DTB moniker however. )


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

drevokocur said:


> I see one every few days here in Prague. But that's because I use the bus that the tourists and business travellers take from airport to the city centre.
> Anyway, there should be some secret greeting between Kindle owners. Like they shake their devices and wink. Or point their eyes toward somebody reading a paper book and shood their heads in disbelief. Hopefully not some ritual dance.


Jeep owners have a "jeep wave".










While scooter riders run around yelling "ATGATT, ATGATT" at each other...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Elk said:


> Please, no.
> 
> Kindle readers are often already unnecessarily smug and demeaning.
> 
> (You nicely avoided the pejorative DTB moniker however. )


Yeah! I was going for smug, demeaning, and cute. Two out of three aint bad, right?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> While scooter riders run around yelling "ATGATT, ATGATT" at each other...


Good one!

Corvette owners also wave, as do many motorcyclists.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> Yeah! I was going for smug, demeaning, and cute. Two out of three aint bad, right?


 

My guess is that you are very cute.

From the avatar pictures on this board it is apparent that female Kindle owners are _gorgeous_.


----------



## RichardHein (Jun 8, 2011)

Besides ones people I know have bought in response to showing it off to them, none.  Had mine for a year and a half now, take it with me everywhere, and still wind up answering questions in restaurants or at the park when I'm caught reading one.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Woot!! Saw a k2 (it was naked) at the base hospital. Second kindle I have seen in public. Two people approached me with questions about my kindle. Was chilling in the hospital cafeteria reading over lunch


----------



## KindleTourism (Jun 4, 2011)

The only one I've seen in public (in Alabama) was at the state academy, where a coworker showed me his Kindle with great enthusiasm and said he was telling all his friends about it. That was the first time I had handled a Kindle before, and I was impressed enough to buy one soon after. Now I love it. I don't take it out in public myself very often, but now that it's so hot, I have started taking it inside work rather than reading in my truck, and people do ask me about it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Living in a big city and traveling a good amount I see them fairly regularly.

I see iPads a lot more often though.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Elk said:


> My guess is that you are very cute.
> 
> From the avatar pictures on this board it is apparent that female Kindle owners are _gorgeous_.


Wait. Owning a kindle can help with dating?

Dang. Maybe I should keep it instead of giving it to my DD

Lol!

Despite not going anywhere, I am now more actively looking for kindles and iPads!


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

I rarely see Kindles, or any type of e-reader for that matter, out in the wild. I saw a woman reading a K3 in an airport last year. Whatever she was reading must have been really enthralling since she couldn't stop reading even as we were boarding the plane!

Late last summer I woman sat next to me at Starbucks and she was reading on a K3 as I was reading on my iPad. A man from across the cafe came over with his K2 and we all had a conversation about reading e-books. 'twas a few weeks after that when I bought my first dedicated e-reader.



TraceyC/FL said:


> Wait. Owning a kindle can help with dating?


In one of those life moments that can only be described as "strange", the first time I saw a Kindle was shortly after the very first Kindles were released. I was reading (an actual book) in a Border's cafe when a woman sat down and stated that she was very excited to finally meet me in person. Apparently she had been corresponding with a gentleman named Jeff who had recently answered her personals ad. After telling me about her day and about how bad traffic was she pulled out her Kindle and said "See...I brought mine! Where's yours?"

It was at this point I was finally able to get a word in (she talked really, really fast) and I explained to her that my name was not Jeff and, if I had answered her personals ad, my wife would be really, really upset. The poor woman turned several different shades of red (some I had never seen before) and then started to cry. I tried my best to console her and actually sat with her for a little while until the real Jeff showed up. As it would turn out the retelling of our encounter was a much more effective ice-breaker than "hey look at my Kindle!" could have been. I bought them each a cup of coffee and then went home. I haven't been to a Border's since.


----------



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

dbeman said:


> s after that when I bought my first dedicated e-reader.
> 
> In one of those life moments that can only be described as "strange", the first time I saw a Kindle was shortly after the very first Kindles were released. I was reading (an actual book) in a Border's cafe when a woman sat down and stated that she was very excited to finally meet me in person. Apparently she had been corresponding with a gentleman named Jeff who had recently answered her personals ad. After telling me about her day and about how bad traffic was she pulled out her Kindle and said "See...I brought mine! Where's yours?"
> 
> It was at this point I was finally able to get a word in (she talked really, really fast) and I explained to her that my name was not Jeff and, if I had answered her personals ad, my wife would be really, really upset. The poor woman turned several different shades of red (some I had never seen before) and then started to cry. I tried my best to console her and actually sat with her for a little while until the real Jeff showed up. As it would turn out the retelling of our encounter was a much more effective ice-breaker than "hey look at my Kindle!" could have been. I bought them each a cup of coffee and then went home. I haven't been to a Border's since.


Oh gosh, that's awesome.  Poor girl must have been so embarrassed. That was very nice of you though to comfort her and buy them both coffees.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm retired and don't get out a lot, but at the doctor's or dentist's office, or waiting for work on my car, I've seen a number of them. I've never seen a Kindle DX in the wild, however.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've only seen a DX once, compared to seeing Kindles many times on planes, the gym, waiting rooms etc.

My guess is the DX will go the way of the dodo as most people who want a larger screen device will probably gravitate to tablets (especially if Amazon makes their own tablet as rumored--they may well drop the DX and just keep the smaller Kindle line up).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> I've only seen a DX once, compared to seeing Kindles many times on planes, the gym, waiting rooms etc.
> 
> My guess is the DX will go the way of the dodo as most people who want a larger screen device will probably gravitate to tablets (especially if Amazon makes their own tablet as rumored--they may well drop the DX and just keep the smaller Kindle line up).


As a DX owner, let me tell you that I will not ever get a tablet (I don't want backlit), and I won't buy a K3 because I don't want something smaller.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

scarlet said:


> As a DX owner, let me tell you that I will not ever get a tablet (I don't want backlit), and I won't buy a K3 because I don't want something smaller.


Fair enough, I just saying those like are probably a small minority given how rare people seem to see DX's in the wild compares to regular kindles and iPads.

People who only read books seem to mostly prefer the smaller Kindle for portability.

Thus the main reason to get a larger device OS to read larger documents like PDFs of 8.5x11" documents and so on. With a 9.7" screen those still require a lot of zooming and scrolling around and e-ink is still very slow and clunky for that. Do I find my iPad more ideal for that kind of reading....and I also love how easy it is to mark up documents on an LCD touchscreen.

Of course that's just me (and my friends who use tablets as PDF readers), and I understand that others like you have eyes that can't tolerate lcds and/or prefer devices that do nothing but read since many here do little in their free time besides reading. So to each their own of course.

But I so think the DX will get killed of by the amazon tablet....if not initially, at least down the road when mirasol screens are out and the can make one that has an LCD mode and an eink like mode.


----------



## BrokenR1 (Mar 11, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> Fair enough, I just saying those like are probably a small minority given how rare people seem to see DX's in the wild compares to regular kindles and iPads.
> 
> But I so think the DX will get killed of by the amazon tablet....if not initially, at least down the road when mirasol screens are out and the can make one that has an LCD mode and an eink like mode.


I did not mention in my post but the one I saw here in Afghanistan was a White DX while my own is a DXG. I also have a smaller Sony here that stays back in my room. I think the DX as well as most everything else will eventually be killed off by one new technology or new version or new whatever, eventually.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

of course.  Though I think cheap, dedicated readers in the 5-7" range will stick around.

But I don't see much of a market for larger screen dedicated readers now that the tablet craze is in full swing.  And even les once dual mode screens like mirasol are out and working well.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I finally saw one while I was waiting for my son in a short procedure surgery center. The gal didn't know how to turn off the WIFI. she had bought hers at Target. I was shopping in a JC Penney weeks ago and over heard a conversation about Kindles by three workers. so I whipped mine out of my purse and bragged it up.
There are many who won't buy from the Internet, so I think having them in then local stores, and the fact that the price has come down will make them be seen in public more often.I always tell people to buy their Kindle from Amazon because of their great return policy.
Brenda


----------



## sagambino (Jun 11, 2011)

I have seen another person with one in public.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

My wife and I took another trip by air this week, and saw lots of Kindles in the wild again. On our flight there were 3 Kindle on the row in front of us and 4 (counting our two) in our row. The most likely places I find Kindles are waiting rooms (doctor/dentist) and travel (airplane/bus).


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

I have only seen one in Belgium. It was on my daily commute to work on the train. I was actually so engrossed with the book I was reading that it was only after 15 minutes that I noticed that the guy sitting across from me was also reading on a K3. 

I see more of them in The States, especially at airports and trains. The best location i've actually seen them in public was on my honeymoon last year, on the beach at Aruba. I had my Sony 505 with me, but felt like the odd one out surrounded by K2s and DXs.   I made my decision to get a Kindle then, but decided to wait for the next generation.


----------



## sagambino (Jun 11, 2011)

Jen200 said:


> The only K3 I have seen out in public was at the doctor's office a couple of weeks ago. About a year ago, I saw someone in a restaurant reading a nook. I have seen several iPads. I don't leave home without my K3.
> [/quote
> 
> I don't either! I feel empty without it close by. ha ha


----------



## Violet Yates (Feb 28, 2011)

I've actually seen a few people with Kindles, but only after I bought mine. Weird huh? It's like when you buy a car, and all of a sudden you start to notice other cars just like it, only maybe a different color.


----------



## Sara Pierce (May 15, 2011)

I've only seen a Kindle in the real world once, when a coworker got one for Mother's Day. She really enjoys it though.


----------



## JCF (Feb 16, 2011)

I've had a K2 since it was first released, and I've never seen a Kindle in the wild.  I've seen a friend's K1, which inspired me to order mine, and I've seen a K3 (a work colleague who got one as a gift and brought it in so I could see it).

I was in line to board an airplane with a seasoned citizen last week, and she was carrying a Nook.  Closest I've gotten in the wild.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't think I have ever seen a stranger in public with an e-reader.  I have run into to people who tell me they have a noon or a kindle at home or a relative of theirs has one.  And I think there are around a dozen of us at work with e-readers now.  My sis-in-law just got a kindle.  My sister as the app on her i-Pad.  But outside of work?  No, I don't see e-readers being used.  Also, I don't use public transportation and rarely fly.


----------



## Charlie Reed (Apr 25, 2011)

I've seen one Kindle in public and it was about a month before I got my own. 

Personally I'm still a little bit hesitant to take mine out of the house. I don't want to lose it or have it stolen. I haven't taken my kindle out yet, but I have certainly considered it.


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm a bus operator in Phoenix, I take my Kindle with me every day and often read when I have several minutes at time points.

I have seen only maybe 2-3 e-readers, but a lot of paperbacks.  I have not seen any ipads, but an occasional laptop.


----------



## Kindlebar.com (Apr 25, 2011)

I've started to see Kindles in public quite often now. The other day I saw an elderly gentleman (probably in his 70s) with one in the doctors waiting room -- I was pretty impressed! If you travel on public transport -- mainly trains -- I see a lot around London, I guess the metropolitan type is the main audience.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I just got back from vacation in Jamaica and they were EVERYWHERE. Easily 10-12 folk at any one time on the beach reading from an e-reader. I'm not an expert on all of them, but most seemed to be K2s and K3s (unless there are others that look similar), a few ipads and color nooks, and I'm sure some eink nooks. Probably 30-40% of all the readers on the beach had an e-reader.

Granted, high end all-inclusives probably attract a demographic with lots of tech savvy and disposable income, but if this is an indication of the prevalence of e-readers in american society amongst readers then they are clearly doing well. 3-4 of my co-workers have e-readers as well.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I see one or two each way on my commute between work and home on the train in Perth each day...  ...at the edge of the civilised world.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Granted, high end all-inclusives probably attract a demographic with lots of tech savvy and disposable income . . .


Good guess.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Smeone was walking in the mall yesterday in Orlando and reading, DD thought it was cool because she had the sAme thing as her... Except no way could this Cild walk and read! LOL!!


----------



## Violet Yates (Feb 28, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> I just got back from vacation in Jamaica and they were EVERYWHERE. Easily 10-12 folk at any one time on the beach reading from an e-reader. I'm not an expert on all of them, but most seemed to be K2s and K3s (unless there are others that look similar), a few ipads and color nooks, and I'm sure some eink nooks. Probably 30-40% of all the readers on the beach had an e-reader.
> 
> Granted, high end all-inclusives probably attract a demographic with lots of tech savvy and disposable income, but if this is an indication of the prevalence of e-readers in american society amongst readers then they are clearly doing well. 3-4 of my co-workers have e-readers as well.


Wow Jason that's a lot. I live in Hawaii in a resort area, so I have seen a few, but not that many. That's a trip.  I think it's kinda cool. It's like we are all in a club.


----------



## Violet Yates (Feb 28, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> I don't see Kindles very often when I'm out and about, but I have been seeing them more in the last six months or so. If I frequented coffeehouses, airplanes, trains, etc., then I'm sure I'd see a lot more. I like to take mine to the beach, where I can sit under a shady umbrella and read for hours!


Hi Dreamweaver!

I love your name. 

I love taking my Kindle to the beach. I don't take it when I'll be swimming, though- too afraid of getting it wet or sandy. But I live across the street from the beach, so I'll take my Kindle and sit with it for hours on a lawn chair. Love it. It's my buddy.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I was in Orlando, Fl on vacation this past weekend and I saw a lady sitting in the kiddie pool area reading her kindle. I could not believe she didn't have it in a ziploc or something with all the kids running around. My daughter said she was a brave woman and if she had one she would never have it near water.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> My daughter said she was a brave woman and if she had one she would never have it near water.


You realize, of course, that was code for "please may I have one? I promise I'll take good care of it."


----------



## TheUselessGod (May 23, 2011)

Every time I fly I seem them all over. In public I NEVER seem them though, which is weird because I'm in a college town and I'd expect more people to be gadget geeks over here.


----------



## Lo/Roxie (May 11, 2011)

I saw a couple of Kindles, a Nook and two iPads yesterday while in the waiting room at my kiddo's pedi appointment. I notice Kindles at the coffee shop where I mom's group meets too.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

had a poor nekkid K3 sitting next to me on the train today.  It must have been cold, no skin, no cover.


----------



## Tails (Apr 28, 2011)

scarlet said:


> had a poor nekkid K3 sitting next to me on the train today. It must have been cold, no skin, no cover.


sounds like mine haha


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

In the downtown Seattle core, buses, etc they are fairly common. About 50/50 with books. iPods and smartphone browsing/music outweigh both by far tho (altho they could be using a Kindle app.....)


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Any time I go out with mine, I get bombarded with questions (and have a hard time reading . . .)

Earlier this month, though, we were at California Adventure waiting for the World of Color show to begin, and we spotted a guy reading a Kindle. I resisted the urge to go over and give him a fist bump.


----------



## Singlestick (May 15, 2011)

I see Kindles regularly among my fellow commuters in Southern California, probably along with other brands of ebook readers. I also see people pull out Kindles at Starbucks and other coffee shops and eateries. Places that attract book lovers also attract Kindle lovers.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw one an hour ago, a lady waiting in line at the deli in Publix. Usually I strike up a conversation with a fellow Kindler, but she seemed so absorbed in her book that I kept quiet.

Now, of course, I'm dying to know what she was reading.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I've seen them in various places.. restaurants, waiting rooms..

But the other day I had a first..  I took a patient to her oncologist for bloodwork and in the waiting room a woman was waiting for her mother and intently reading on a K3 in a nice apple green Amazon cover.  Didn't say anything since she was reading.

And then I took the same patient to the cancer center for chemo and in that waiting room there was a woman reading on a K3 as well.  Of course I had my K3 along with too.  First time I've seen two other Kindles in one day.


----------



## Lynn Shirey (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, I take public transportation here in Portland (bus and Max) every day and Kindles abound!  Have had some good exchanges with fellow readers about our respective Kindles and how much we love them.  Like carrying a wonderful library of your favorites in your backpack.  What could be better for a book lover!


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

You know it's funny... I was walking on the beach the other day and there were many folks out sunning and reading *BOOKS  * - not a single e-reader of any kind in the lot of them! Just thought it was interesting.

But I don't see many e-reading people out and about. The first person I ever saw was at work one afternoon reading at a bus stop. I mentioned it to a friend of mine - because she likes to read a lot - that she should tell her husband that's what she wanted for her birthday. That was even before I got mine.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't see them out and about in random places very often.  Just mainly when traveling and a few people who go to my gym have Kindles and read them while doing cardio (just as many do the same with iPads).

I was surprised not to see any e-readers on my flights (or in the airports) on my trip to Taiwan this month.  With around 24 hours in airports/on planes both ways I was sure I'd see a few! Saw several iPads though.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have never seen a Kindle or any ebook readers in the wild and only know of 2 people with them. I don't take mine out with me because I have nowhere to put it (male don't carry a bag) but do how ever have a 5" Andoid device with the Kindle App on it which is small enough for my inside pocket so I take that with me.


----------



## Bogbuilder (May 26, 2011)

I'm seeing them about more and more here in the UK. Did jury service not so long ago, and a nice lady there had a kindle. It cool, like we were part of a secret club or something.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

saw a K3 at the theater today before The Normal Heart.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TerryB said:


> You know it's funny... I was walking on the beach the other day and there were many folks out sunning and reading *BOOKS  * - not a single e-reader of any kind in the lot of them! Just thought it was interesting.
> 
> But I don't see many e-reading people out and about. The first person I ever saw was at work one afternoon reading at a bus stop. I mentioned it to a friend of mine - because she likes to read a lot - that she should tell her husband that's what she wanted for her birthday. That was even before I got mine.


That's not hugely surprising, given the danger of sand/water/salt messing up an electronic reader. . . .not to mention, what do you do with it when you want to go in the water. . . .of course, there are waterproof bags you can use but I kind of think I'd plan on just having a paper book or magazine if I was going to actually be on the beach. . . .


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep.  You can leave the paperbook under your towel etc. when you go in the water and probably not have to worry about it getting stolen.  And at least it's not pricey if it does get stolen/lost.  

If you have a Kindle or other gadget with you, then you really have to have someone stay with your stuff if you want to go in the water.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just flew back from Cali to Atlanta and saw 4 other kindles just around me as I waited to board. I am definatly seeing them more. I think I saw just 1 or 2 ever with last generation (K2s) so the increase is substantial imo.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I always see a lot of paper books in the wild and only now and then see an ereader -- on NYC subways, buses and NJ Transit trains.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

At the beach on vacation.  I have seen three (not including the three in my family.)


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

The first time I ever saw a Kindle was a couple weeks ago on a flight to Seattle. The lady in the seat next to my wife was reading on one.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I almost never do, because I live in India. But one day in Goa I saw a couple with matching kindles on the beach. And travelers have them, more and more often. Because they're perfect for backpackers.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I've never seen one here, but recently on a trip to Europe I saw quite a few in cafes.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Lyndl said:


> I've never seen one here, but recently on a trip to Europe I saw quite a few in cafes.


Hi Lyndl, I see them on the trains on the morning commute. Are you in Perth?


----------

